# Is Rotala Rotundfolia suitable for low tech?



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

All my new growth on Rotala had been a transparent pink and it eventually darken to a vibrant pink. Do you have any pics of the "pink transperancy"?


----------



## kornphlake (Dec 4, 2007)

here's a pic of the new growth:









compared to the old growth:









If anybody was wondering:

Camera Model Name
Canon EOS D30
Shooting Mode
Program AE
Tv( Shutter Speed )
1/8
Av( Aperture Value )
8.0
Metering Mode
Evaluative
Exposure Compensation
-1
ISO Speed
800
Lens
Canon 50.0mm F1.8
Image Size
2160x1440
AF Mode
Manual Focus


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

The pics are not showing up


----------



## kornphlake (Dec 4, 2007)

Fixxed the pictures above. Stupid comcast will show images if you type the address http://home.comcast.net/~username/file into the browser, but if you are trying to insert an image you have to use http://mywebpages.comcast.net/username/file It's something new they decided to do just to be annoying, and they can't fix it because that wouldn't be annoying.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

The tops are kinda yellow as well, or maybe its just the pic, but try add some pottassium to the tank. Do the tops look like the old growth eventually?


----------



## kornphlake (Dec 4, 2007)

The root tabs have potassium, will Rotala suck up nutrients through the roots or does it need it in the water column?


----------



## kornphlake (Dec 4, 2007)

Well I built a canopy using 2 16watt 5500K spiral compacts, I know I'm getting out of the low tech arena now with about 30watts over 10 gallons, but I started here so I figured I'd close the loop before moving on to somewhere else. I'm hoping that the color and intensity of the light will bring out more red in the Rotala.

Here's a comparison of the old hood I was using and the new canopy:
































I didn't adjust the exposure between the two shots, the difference was about 2 f-stops, which I believe equates to something like 8X the amount of light :icon_eek:


----------



## xPlantedxCometx (Nov 12, 2007)

I think your rotala is fine. They get all nutrients through the roots. With spiral flourescents you lose half the light due to restrike. so youhave about 1.6 wpg on the tank.


----------



## stagius (Nov 26, 2007)

actually, on 10 gallon tank, 3 wpg is still considered low light

and to answer your question, i think rotala rotundfolia is a medium-high light plant. I am going to have them in my tank with 3 wpg. I heard people said 2.5 wpg is a minimum for this plant.


----------

